# Engine for life warranty -- anybody heard of it?



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

hmmm.. i could see where that would work. isn't exactly like they are paying gobs of money for the filters and oil, and they have to pay the mechanics anyway don't they? Then throw in the limited amount of people that keep their car till 100k and sure you might have to repair or replace an engine part in 3 or 5 years thats not under warrenty. But in comparison to the amount of cars you sell and never have to worry about... its worth the risk. And i'm betting there is some sort of deductible on all the little roadside assistance things.

but the manicures... :question: i don't know about that one


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

TravsCruze said:


> hmmm.. but the manicures... :question: i don't know about that one


Me either!


----------



## Keyzbum (Sep 11, 2011)

TravsCruze said:


> but the manicures... :question: i don't know about that one





gman19 said:


> Me either!


i think thats all about any way to get your wife to go with you to the showroom and _look around wink wink_


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

Out of all of that it looks like the oil changes and manicures are about the only real benefit. Your factory powertrain warranty goes to 100,00 miles (or 5 years, whichever is first) and includes roadside assistance for all the things you mentioned, as said they are betting that you won't keep the car that long. My guess is their warranty for life is severely limited. The full tank of gas is required by GM at delivery and the dealership is reimbursed for it. But I'd be all for the free oil changes! I bet though if you read the fine print the oil changes are at very long intervals, such as when the Oil Life Monitor gets down to 10% or 0% which could be 8,000 to 10,000 miles. Still, there is some benefit to you in the whole thing.


----------



## toydriver00 (May 4, 2011)

You have to pay for all of your major tune-ups. They do your filter changes, but not the rest of the required maintenance. If you read the fine print in the information they gave you, you have to pay for things like chassis lubes the 30k, 60k, and 90k checkups. In the end, they will get their moneys worth. Priority Chevrolet in Chesapeake VA does the same thing. It is only valid if you do ALL the required maintenance at the dealership..


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

my dealer offers a lifetime powertrain warranty but you have to bring it in for every scheduled service. if you miss one the warranty is voided out.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Not worth it. Do your own maintenance or have it done regularly (key word being regularly!) and don't sweat it.


----------

